# Trace Coating ... Dont Miss This .unless you like to sand



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

As most out here know, I have been known to finish a piece or 2 , and almost 50 years finishing ya learn a thing or 2, this is one of my best tricks, the other 2 segments will follow . If you try it , you will never not use trace coating


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

We always called it a Guide Coat.
In fact you can buy special spray cans called Guide Coat specifically for what you are discussing. 
I was fairly soft, softer than the primer so that it cut quickly and it dried fast too!
I have used the technique in woodworking too.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Charles.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Charles,

Glad to see you are doing well and are on your way to getting back to 100% Also glad you are posting fresh YouTube vids again! Still need to get out to see you one of these days.. Take care my friend

Dean


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks Charles ,


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That was really interesting. Looking forward to the next two.

A couple of follow-ups:
1) With cherry or walnut, for instance, do you use a much darker dye or does it matter much?
2) Do you do this with all the surfaces? On a Desk, for instance, would you do this with the legs, apron, etc., or just with the top?

Thanks so much.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey charlies!

Good to see more of you. LOL!

How ya doin Big Dog?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Interesting

Thank you Charles.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super technique,I used it years ago on cars too but I didn't think of using it in woodworking until Charles brought to my attention quite some time ago it works very well. Thanks again Charles.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Charles, Another great video!


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

there are 2 more up, Trace coating to enhance figure 




and Trace coat cautions


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good, Charles!

Thank you very much for sharing your years of experience with us…

You are The Greatest!


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Really helps when doing seats and other things where flat and smoothness is a must.. thanks for bringing it to my attention Charles..it's what really helped me in troubled areas of chair making


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

What does one do if the wood is, as an example, cherry and varnish only to going to be applied?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Gerald, please watch Trace coating cautions, you simply use a "DRY" application or use some food coloring , and if you get too much,bleach it out, the point is it leaves no questions unanswered, we never sand any final project without a trace coat, if its figured wood we do it different than if its going natural

cautions 




Enhancing figured woods


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Gerald, please watch Trace coating cautions, you simply use a "DRY" application or use some food coloring , and if you get too much,bleach it out, the point is it leaves no questions unanswered, we never sand any final project without a trace coat, if its figured wood we do it different than if its going natural

cautions 




Enhancing figured woods


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice trick to see where you need to sand, but I don't see it saving you any sanding. It still has to be sanded. 
I think it's more/just important to train the eye to spot these defects. Another question I have is does the dye clog up your sandpaper like some stains do?
I think it may be good for table tops and such, but I wouldn't want to be doing it on a wall unit. JMO


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Nice trick to see where you need to sand, but I don t see it saving you any sanding. It still has to be sanded.
> 
> - jbay


I don't think it is intended, in a sense to save you from sanding, just giving you a clue of exactly when you're done sanding.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Nice trick to see where you need to sand, but I don t see it saving you any sanding. It still has to be sanded.
> 
> - jbay
> 
> ...


Well then the title is a little misleading isn't it? 
I read the story because I thought it was a way to finish without sanding. 
Grant it, using the method may keep you from oversanding if you cant see and feel your wood as your sanding.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Charles Neil can answer for himself. I think I overstated-it can save sanding by letting you know when you've sanded enough, but it never occurred to me that there would be a way to not sand at all.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> *Charles Neil can answer for himself*. I think I overstated-it can save sanding by letting you know when you ve sanded enough, but it never occurred to me that there would be a way to not sand at all.
> 
> - CharlesA


Thank You!
I believe I've done enough work to understand sanding…(smart azz)


----------



## blodgettwoodworking (Aug 15, 2016)

This is great info! I learned this a few years back from an autobody guy who called it skim coating.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Used the technique for years - it works very well. Works with hand planes also.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

It doesnt eliminate sanding but it shows you what you have and when your done, it also raises the grain . No dyes or food coloring do not clog sandpaper, just use either a water base (preferred) or alcohol.

I see folks sand their brains out and when the stain or dye goes on, they have issues, or missed glue spots, this will show it to you.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Charles - Thank you for sharing. Learn something every time you put up a video.

Appreciate you making (trying anyhow) to make me better


----------



## 49er (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent tutorial, I am making it a favorite for future reference.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good information and how-to Charles. Appreciate you


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Can also just use several light passes of a soft pencil.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I recently saw your Trace Coating appearance on Rough Cut… was kinda short, but was nice seeing you on there.

Keep up the good work!

Don't forget to take timeout to smell the Roses, etc.


----------

